# 76ers lose 16th consecutive game (franchise record 13th consecutive at home)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Is there any light at the end of this tunnel?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Now at 18 and 14 in a row at home.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I said that they may not win another game after they traded Turner and Hawes and I still think they won't.. They are taking the tank to disgusting levels right now


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

roux said:


> I said that they may not win another game after they traded Turner and Hawes and I still think they won't.. They are taking the tank to disgusting levels right now



Jealous, much?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Diable said:


> Jealous, much?


Meh, the Bucks put together a team to try an make the playoffs and just failed miserably at it. Philly isn't even trying to hide what they are doing. Slightly different approaches I guess. It is sort of annoying to be the worst team in the league most of the year only to get under cut so brutally but it is what it is I guess.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

You guys did suck more honestly than they did, so hold your head high bucks fans


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Diable said:


> You guys did suck more honestly than they did, so hold your head high bucks fans


We take pride in our inept management ip here.


----------

